# Ozkar caught a duckling and brought it back to me unharmed.



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Today on our walk, Ozkar found a stray Duckling in a big puddle on a 4WD track we were walking on. He sniffed at it as it duck dived into the water in the puddle. I got them too leave it as I figured mum couldn't be too far away and we kept walking. 

We returned along the same track an hour later and there in the puddle, was the poor little duckling, still on it's own, chirping in distress. Oskar poked his nose at it, watched as it duck dived under the water a few times, waited till it came up for air and grabbed it ever so gently and brought it straight to me and let it go in my hand. Apart from being wet from the water and Ozkar's slobber, the duckling was fine, no damage to legs, wings, neck or body. I was surprised.

I did a circle of about 1 klm radius looking for a river, creek or pond where this duckling had come from and perhaps finding it's family, but nothing was found. So, in the end, rather than leave it to die, I took it back to the car with us, wrapped it in a cloth and took it down to my local vet who has a lady who looks after injured or jeuvenile birds. 

pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Awwww... What a cute little birdie! It was kind of Ozkar and you to save the little thing!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

still alive, nice  Good dog.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

That is too cute! I hope the duckling is in good hands now. Sophie once in a while will bring me the small pond turtles, but she gets really worked up about them. I wonder if she'd be so gentle with a duckling, but one never knows. You must be so proud of Ozkar


----------



## denparkin (Aug 29, 2011)

I absolutely love this story, thanks for sharing! 
Make sure Ozkar gets a special teat.


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

What a cute story. While we were taking a walk, Snickers sneaked something in his mouth My husband looked at his mouth (which we knew there was something in it) told him to drop it. Out came a baby chick slobbery , but fine. If only we had a video camera.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I am glad it was Ozkar who found it and not Zsa Zsa my GSP. I think the Duckling may not have survived if Zsa Zsa found it. Astro I think would be like Ozkar and bring it to me. In his first week home here, Astro brought a dead bird in to me. It was missing a head, so I assume a cat got it.

This little duck was a Pacific Black Duck for anyone interested. It is a native Australian Duck and is common around the mountains near where I live. It was not very old, only just having full coverage of down and feather. 

It freaked out for about 2-3 minutes when I first picked it up, but once the warmth of my hands soaked through and I covered his little head with my other hand, he quickly fell asleep for most of the walk back to the car.

The trip home in the car was fun. Picture this....... A Toyota MR2 (SW21 for those who know) with the passenger seat removed to accommodate the dogs. So, three dogs, sittting side be side, with me holding this little duckling in my right hand, in a folded up cloth. It must have been unconfortable for the duck, as it was chirping madly. So, here I am, driving a manual (Stick shift for you mericans) down a twisty mountain road, with three high drive gun dogs, listening to this mad chirping coming from the cloth I was holding in my right hand. Changing gear with my left hand, steering and holding the duck with my right, while using my left elbow to keep the intrigued puppies sitting down.

It was something Mr. Bean or Chevy Chase could have used in a movie, it would have fitted well....


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

That is a great story. Thanks for sharing. I have had similar happen with my V. 

While Quail hunting I watched a Wren fly by just a little to close to Blaze's head and in a flash and a snap of the jaws it gone. Blaze stopped and turned to look at me. You could see the tail feathers sticking out the front of her mouth. She looked so proud of herself. With a quick"let go" command in a tone of disapproval from me, she opened her mouth and the Wren flew away unharmed. 

Then while putting decoys out for an early season Teal hunt, Blaze swam out into the dark. A little while later she swam back in but holding in her mouth was something she had caught out on the pond I was hunting. I could not make it out at first so I reached down and took it from her and held it up close to my face to try and see what it was. I got pecked on the nose by a Very unhappy Coot. It too was promptly released unharmed. Which then made for a very unhappy Dog for me letting her new toy get away.


----------

